# LED TV under 110000 RS needed.



## dude1 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi guyz,
I already have a 40 inch led tv. My dad was thinking of shifting the tv to bed room and buying an led tv of larger size. So I need a tv under 1.1 lakh budget. Size at least 50 inch, larger if possible. Also is passive better than active 3d? I will use the tv for occasional gaming. Good audio quality needed. Thanks.


----------



## Minion (Jul 20, 2014)

Get Samsung UA48H6400 it is not 50 incher but 2" less will not matter.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 29, 2014)

+1 to the above post.
Same recommendation from my side as well


----------

